# ))))) Fotitos de Huancayo - 2007 (((((



## ×_InSaCiAbLe_× (Sep 8, 2006)

*La Universidad Nacional del Centro























terminal terrestre de reciente construccion



estacionamineto del terminal



el hospital del seguro






   *


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buenas fotos! Me hubiera gustado ver unas cuantas mas del resto de la ciudad, buen aporte Insaciable lol y bienvenido


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Ya era hora de un thread bonito de Huancayo. las fotos son de las mejores que han traido al foro de esa ciudad. al fin se ve orden (Y)

El Terminal Terrestre lo veo medio vacio, es utilizado masivamente por todos como deberia ser??? y una vaca en Essalud :lol:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

bonitas fotos, se ve que ya pintaron la biblioteca de la U, se ve mucho mejor...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonitas fotos. El verde alrededor de la universidad es increíble. Que pena que Lima no pueda ser así por cuestiones de clima. Por otro lado el edificio grande de la universidad se me hace muy interasante, más aún que he visto algunos ángulos nuevos. Lo único que le quitaría son las líneas amarillas horizontales que están en la parte de abajo.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Jaimito said:


> Ya era hora de un thread bonito de Huancayo. las fotos son de las mejores que han traido al foro de esa ciudad. al fin se ve orden (Y)
> 
> El Terminal Terrestre lo veo medio vacio, es utilizado masivamente por todos como deberia ser??? y una *vaca* en Essalud :lol:


estan bonitas las fotos de HUANCAYO.....lo de la vaca, quien sabe y tiene seguro..por eso esta ahi...:lol: :lol:


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Que bien se ve todo!!! muy buenas fotos ×_InSaCiAbLe_×


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Jaimito said:


> Ya era hora de un thread bonito de Huancayo. las fotos son de las mejores que han traido al foro de esa ciudad. al fin se ve orden (Y)
> 
> El Terminal Terrestre lo veo medio vacio, es utilizado masivamente por todos como deberia ser??? *y una vaca en Essalud* :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: mira bien!!! es un perrito negro :banana: 

Bueh con respecto a las fotos :banana: ke buenas :banana: el diseño de la univ no me gusta mucho pero la calidad de la edificacion esta muy buena :banana: Noto que varias cosas han cambiado en Huancayo :banana:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

cheveres las fotos!!, Y porfin una ciudad con terminal terrestre!!! Bueno ese edificio de la uiversidad a mi no me gusta mucho ese color azul de la cortina de vidrios no me parece muy bonito, pero el resto de los detalles del edifcio se ve muy bien!, Bien por huancayo!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esta simpatico el campus de la U ! Me gusta! En general me gustaria ver mas fotos de su centro historico y zonas urbanas ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Tienen una buena infraestructura universitaria, y quisiera ver partes de otros lados si no es mucho pedir


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

El campus de la universidad se ve muy bonito y verde, y los edificios estan bien, pero no me gusta ese contraste entre motivos andinos y lunas azules. De todas maneras, muchas gracias por postear estas bonitas fotos.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Esta simpatico el campus de la U ! Me gusta! En general me gustaria ver mas fotos de su centro historico y zonas urbanas ...


Como ha cambiado el campus, aunque para mi gusto el edificio Azul no pega en nada con el resto de los edificios de la U.Pero bueno, esta mucho mejor a que cuando yo estudiaba.

Skyperu34, aqui puedes encontrar mas fotos del centro de Huancayo, aunque la ciudad propiamente dicha no es atractiva, lo hermoso es el paisaje, y los pueblos que la rodean.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223588&page=8

Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias mavo, ya lo vi, fue un nuevo repaso al thread, aunque encantado si hubieran algunas nuevas !


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cuando no Huancayo dandonos gratas impresiones, ese edificio de la U me causa un sentimiento de amor-odio.
Buen thread, quiero mas ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

El campus de la universidad esta muy bonito, cierto q el edificio no cuadra, pero no esta tan mal para mi gusto y q bueno q tengan su terminal terrestre


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí que buenas fotos, se aprecia buena infraestructura.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos, siempre es agradable apreciar su avance urbanístico.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

bieeeeen huancayo, ese campus esta super bacán......


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

bieeeeen huancayo, ese campus esta super bacán......


----------

